# Correct palm climbing and skinning practices



## Lonestar37 (Jun 8, 2016)

Question: 

I have been brought up in the arborist community with "spike what you kill" yet regardless I spoke palm trees. I would like to know if this is a correct way to climb Palm trees or should I convert to an SRT system? 

I have justified spiking them for the reason I am already opening large areas of wounds when skinning palms with a box blade. 

Anyways here are some pictures of some palm trees I have serviced. Critique at will and post suggestions if you have them. I absorb information like a sponge good or bad. 

Thankyou arborist community 

First post!


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 9, 2016)

No palm trees around here, but I can't imagine it would be easy getting a line over a palm tree for SRT.

I saw videos of kids climbing palm trees with a rope or cloth around their feet and tree in a loop, but here are some other ideas:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 9, 2016)

I will reply probably in awhile,,see who jumps in first,,
Jeff


----------



## Lonestar37 (Jun 9, 2016)

Jeff Don't jab me in the side too hard when you reply haha.


----------



## beastmaster (Jul 9, 2016)

I hate trimming palms, i use to spike everyone i did. I've problably trimmed 1000s. Getting under the fronds cutting from the bottom up. I still mostly do lots of palm that way. But if i feel their sketchy I'll shoot a line over the top and srt up. Try shooting a line over a 80 ft palm on a windy day, or when there are power lines next to it. I've gotting half way up and see my line isn't as secure as i thought it was as fronds are bending down. Lot of skirt srt is the safest. Assuming you have a good tie in. Kings and queen you shouldn't spike. Its rare you can't reach the top with a 24 ft ladder.
i personally don't think you can hurt a Washingtonian but if its been skined I'll use a ladder for the first 20 ft. For cosmetic reasons.
i havent skined a palm in 10 years. Use to use box cutters. I flat refuse to do it now a days. I try not to even do them but people keep buying me off. I keep raiseing my prices and people keep paying. I do these ones at a retirement home twice a year. Their are 6 of them 100 ft +. I use a boom to get the first 55 ft then spike up the rest of the way. 
There are as many woodpecker holes as spike marks in them. Their skinny too. But seem healthy. ' I keep a look out for soft spots. 
palms are more like grass then tree. I use two tie ins. I have one cinched around the palm. Palm kill more climbers here in so. Ca. Then any tree i would bet. There dirty, nasty, did i mention i dont like palms.


----------



## beastmaster (Jul 9, 2016)

By the way, your palms look really nice. A nother plus for srt is when you start from the top all the vermin is forced down a way from you.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 9, 2016)

Once you get to the top you can tie in and come down to where you start skinning. I like using two carpet knives.
Jeff


----------



## crotchclimber (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm not doing palms here, but when I was working in California I did lots of them. I used a ladder for at least the first 16ft. if I could, then spikes on Washingtonias or SRT on queens, kentias, etc. I'd throw a line through the top as central as I could, then do a basal tie off. I used two ascenders (Texas system) then when I got to the top and lanyarded in I'd either rappel the line or switch to a choked ring friction saver just below the leaves if it looked like it was going to get stuck. I'd wear spikes always to help position at the top. I've heard of guys using a secured footlock on a doubled line through the leaves but I never really tried it. I never did any fan palms with large old skirts so I avoided dangers there.


----------

